# can you freeze rice pudding



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

if I made a large batch of rice pudding, could I freeze it in single serving portions to reheat in the microwave when I wanted a snack?


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Rice freezes well, but things with milk tend not to. Why not take a small portion and freeze it now, and then sample it later tonight or tomorrow morning to try?


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would think that it would defrost very runny and separated due to the milk content.


----------

